# JBD Available



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

All

I just ordered the JBD and Can tool for my 335 d, and I am going to offer it to anyone interested for $325 plus $10 shipping. I have only had it for 3 weeks and it was only used for one week. It gives you an incredible boost in performance with no side effects. I just paid $373 for it.

I decided to use the money for something else.

[email protected]


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you used the CAN tool on your car yet?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

These aftermarket gizmos scare me based on some horror stories involving BMWNA denying warranty work. More power is OK but unless you live in Montana or Germany I don't see a way to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

They are not for everybody, that's for sure. Yes, BMW tends to frown on these devices, but the JBD is an easy install/remove--takes 10 minutes--and has had no bad user feedback that I'm aware of. As to finding a use for extra power and torque? Surely you jest ;-)


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Diesel Bimmer said:


> Have you used the CAN tool on your car yet?


Will this remove all codes even ones not caused by the JBD?

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

I never used the Can tool and it will delete any code that comes up.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Will this remove all codes even ones not caused by the JBD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


The Can tool has limited functionality. The BT Scan tool is best for reading/deleteing codes. It will detect and can delete ANY/ALL BMW codes to include hidden tuner codes. It's actually a useful tool even if you don't run the JBD. http://n54tuning.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=22


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Will you sell just the CAN tool?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Diesel Bimmer said:


> They are not for everybody, that's for sure. Yes, BMW tends to frown on these devices, but the JBD is an easy install/remove--takes 10 minutes--and has had no bad user feedback that I'm aware of. As to finding a use for extra power and torque? Surely you jest ;-)


this is why I will wait till after warranty has expired to purchase a jdb, till then I will suffer with the stock performance and then it will be like getting a new car all over again:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

wkahn1961 said:


> All
> 
> I decided to use the money for something else.
> 
> [email protected]


Not to pry, but what are going to use the money for? I can imagine it will be hard to go back to stock after running the JBD for 3 weeks. I am always curious when someone sells a tune so quickly after purchasing it if there is another underlying reason related to the tune itself.


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Going to use it for a vacation!

And I want to sell both the CAN tool and the box as a unit.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If I improve the performance of my d I'll end up at the drag strip. Not a good plan.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Still Available for sale.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

i'll give you 150 for it


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

I will take $300 OBO.


----------

